# 2010 nissan murano help



## jen1984 (May 27, 2021)

how do I play music from my iphone and what bluetooth receiver do I need or what cords???


----------



## TylerBear (Jul 19, 2021)

jen1984 said:


> how do I play music from my iphone and what bluetooth receiver do I need or what cords???


I just got a 2010 SL with Navigation and ran into the same issue and was sorely disappointed. From what I've found, Nissan didn't offer any way to play music from your phone over the audio system. The built-in Bluetooth system only works with phone calls. The best option I can find is to ignore the Bluetooth system in the car and get yourself a Bluetooth FM radio transmitter. The transmitter will let you play phone calls and music from your phone directly through your FM radio. If you don't care about anyone else in your car, you can always use Bluetooth earbuds instead (check your local traffic laws regarding earbuds).


----------

